# I think my tegu is really sick. PLEASE HELP ME :'(



## Jer723 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi guys my tegu tico is really sick i believe hes on the verge of death, ive been checking frequently on him in his tank during hibernation. 2 weeks ago i checked on him. and he was fat as anything, and he was doing well. but today i checked on him, hes very stiff, very sluggish isnt moving, wont eat, wont drink, and he looks really "loose" his skin is loose and he looks real skinny. please someone respond. I really need help. hes still alive but hes not moving at all i have him under heat, i dont know what to do please help me. Any help would be so great please im crying as i write this.  :cry: please help.

PS: my tegu from bobby is completely fine, she is healthy as a horse, i dont know what happened to him. im tring my best please help! 

Jerry


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Jerry, not sure if it would help but did you trying soaking him in warm water, also maybe you might wanna give Bobby a call, he might have some input,. the sooner the better


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 16, 2010)

yes well he has made a quick turn around, he was probably very dehydrated, he drank a ton of water, and hes moving around now, but now i just need to get him to eat, any suggestions, i cant believe you were the only person to respond jay, i thought people were more supportive on here. lol i feel better now. how is vegeta?


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 16, 2010)

Im kinda nervous about Vegeta too,. hes been under for months now,.. Ive only seen him once cause I serched for him cause I was too nervous,. but after that around xmas time I havent seen him again. Ive notice some movement in the layout but havent seen him,. I hate this hibernating time,. specially now that hes gonna be so small compared to the others,. I just hope health wise hes ok
Right now im trying to just keep the heat maintained and have water available incase he does move around when im not home,.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 16, 2010)

Jer723 said:


> yes well he has made a quick turn around, he was probably very dehydrated, he drank a ton of water, and hes moving around now, but now i just need to get him to eat, any suggestions, i cant believe you were the only person to respond jay, i thought people were more supportive on here. lol i feel better now. how is vegeta?



Jerry, I'm glad your gu is doing better.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 16, 2010)

thank you jefroka, i was so worried when i saw him, i dont think im going to let them hibernate next year, it was such a scare. oh by the way, how is beaurigard? idk if i spelled that right . lol


----------



## reptastic (Jan 16, 2010)

im glad too! i know not to long ago i had a scare with nero. she had trouble with a bowl movement i paniced and was very scared. did you ever call bobby? he might have been dehydrated, keep giving him water and checking on him frequently and keep us updated!


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well he drank a ton of water, and i gave him a nice bath, his skin has seemed to soak up the water it is no longer cracky and hard, i think he needs to shed also. he wont eat for me. i think i may have to result to force feeding. his favorite is raw egg. i know it isnt too good for him but i may just let him slurp some up, that way he has some protein and nutrition in his body. i will definately be sure to keep you all updated, thanks for the support and input.

Jerry


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm glad he's looking better. I wouldn't force feed him. He's still in the middle of hibernation. He'll eat when he wants to. 

Our big red Tegu hasn't eaten in 3 months, he's been hibernating. I just finished rebuilding his enclosure (to lower the height and put the lights inside) and he looked fine. I had him sleeping in a huge tub for the past week. I sprayed in 4 gallons of water into his mulch, mixed it up and put him in it. He went into his new home and immediately went back to sleep.


----------

